# sellin the w8



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

just like the head line says, im selliin the w8, anyone interested let me no, ill give details if interested.


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: sellin the w8 (jnesta21)*

color, mileage, condition, major work done?


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: sellin the w8 (black4motion)*

black on black leather, 82000, condition is good, two small dings in passanger door and rear pumper needs a few small small repairs, but i plan on fixin both of those, no work done at all. car has all and i mean ALL records of service done at the local dub dealer. there is no work done at all. its a clean slate for ur personal touch. brand new tires, falken performance, just put on 2000 miles ago, cost me 700. no, absolutly no problems. just passed emmissions 2 weeks ago. $15000. KBB for good is about $14600 and excellent is $15500, so right in between. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

